# Confirm() und Umlaute bzw. Sonderzeichen



## MichaelRadke (15. April 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich probiere gerade :


```
if (confirm("Soll das Thema sowie alle Beitr&auml;ge gel&ouml;scht werden?"))
```

Das Ergebnis ist eine Confirm-Abfrage, welche benannte Zeichen enthält. Da sehe ich Probleme, wenn beispielsweise ein Mac-Client auf diese Abfrage stößt. Ich habe keinen Mac, um das zu testen - ist nur eine Vermutung. (Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich in der Shell arbeite um die ständigen FTP-Transfers zu vermeiden - und in der Shell krieg ich keine Umlaute hin, komische Emulation...).

Wie mache ich nun, dass die confirm()-Abfrage Umlaute anzeigt, die "sicher" auf allen Plattformen läuft?

Danke im Voraus

Michael


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. April 2006)

Versuchs mal so:

```
confirm(unescape("Soll%20das%20Thema%20sowie%20alle%20Beitr%E4ge%20gel%F6scht%20werden%3F"));
```

...also alle Sonderzeichen durch ihren ASCII-Wert ersetzen, und dann  per unescape() ausgeben.


----------

